# How does one get a pet pigeon?



## DeanArrlack (Dec 18, 2014)

Hi Everyone!

I've kept hookbills for years and I've always wanted a pigeon! Despite how common, I love them and would love to raise one at home. My confusion though is where and how does one get a pet pigeon? Is Strombergs a good place to get pigeons from? It seems weird ordering a living animal online like that. I am located in Brooklyn NYC . Also, in ones opinion, would a homer or a king pigeon make a better companion?


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Find a local breeder or Club and ask around, it would be a lot cheaper, and you can get great information that way.......


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Not all pigeons are pet quality just like all dogs are not that special one, like LUCKY said find a breeder that knows his birds and you will have a better chance of getting a special bird.
Dave


----------



## DeanArrlack (Dec 18, 2014)

Thats what I was thinking too! I've found two breeders in NYC area but both wouldnt sell me a single pigeon and they were actually kind of jerky when I said I was interested in a pigeon as a pet. Both were for racing/homing pigeons.


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

There is a big show in early/mid January in Lancaster. Worth the ride to see so many show breeds in one area as well as supplies. You may see another breed that strikes your fancy and then have the chance to talk to breeders. There is a big sales section too. There are a lot of pigeon keepers in NY and NJ so you are lucky there. If you are keeping a pigeon as an indoor pet all would be ok but a breed that is less inclined to fly like a fantail or even a king would probably be better than a homer.


----------

